# تحديد جنس المولود من دون مبالغ باهظة فقط مراجعة الطبيب المختص



## حياة بالمسيح (9 أكتوبر 2018)

خبرة حقيقية انقلها لكم
من خلال عملي السابق مع الاطباء والمختصين منذ تسعينيات القرن الماضي فلقد علمت انه يمكن تحديد جنس المولود منذ ذلك الحين وليس الان اي قبل اكثر من عقدين من الزمان ولقد جربتها نساء عديدات وحصلن بهذه الطريقة التي ساشرحها على ما يردن من مولود ذكر او مولود انثى ومن دون اية مبالغ باهظة فقط تراجع المرأة الطبيب فيسألها ان كانت ايام دورتها الشهرية ثابتة 28 او 29 يوماً او اكثر ويحسب من بعدها اربعة عشر يوماً ثم يتم الجماع بين الرجل والمرأة فيحصلون على طفل مولود احدهما او يحسب سبعة عشر يوماً ثم يتم الجماع بيهما فيحصلون على المولود الاخر لا اذكر بالضبط ايهما ذكر وايهما انثى ولقد استخدمت هذه الطريقة بنجاح مع عدة سيدات ومازالت تستحدم هذه الطريقة بنجاع عليهما مراجعة الطبيب المختص وسؤاله فسيقوم بحساباته وسيقول لهم الطريقة


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 أكتوبر 2018)

علي اي اساس علمي اليوم يحدد المولود


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (22 مارس 2020)

اليك اللينك الذي حسبه كيف يتم الحمل بولد او ببنت
https://sotor.com/أيام-التبويض-للحمل-بولد/


----------

